# Calgary HERF - August 30th



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

To all the Calgary and/or Alberta guys I will be sitting out on my deck starting at around 3pm On August 30th with a few friends smoking many cigars and having some BBQ.

If you are in the area it would be great if you could join us! I will provide the munchies and some yet to be decided BBQ items all you need to bring is what you are smoking and drinking.

Please let me know if you can make it!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Headcrash said:


> To all the Calgary and/or Alberta guys I will be sitting out on my deck starting at around 3pm On August 30th with a few friends smoking many cigars and having some BBQ.
> 
> If you are in the area it would be great if you could join us! I will provide the munchies and some yet to be decided BBQ items all you need to bring is what you are smoking and drinking.
> 
> Please let me know if you can make it!


BASTIGE I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN.......stupid family wedding (grumble grumble)

Damn that sucks, I would have loved to have been there Alex.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> BASTIGE I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN.......stupid family wedding (grumble grumble)
> 
> Damn that sucks, I would have loved to have been there Alex.


It is maybe not the best weekend to try and host one as it is the long weekend but thought I would give it a shot. If not them we will set up something I am sure.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Bump

Anyone? Hello? :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Due to a change in plans this has been postponed

Will try again soon!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

YAAAAAY

Set a new date, I NEED HERFAGE


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> YAAAAAY
> 
> Set a new date, I NEED HERFAGE


Gonna bring the family?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Due to a change in plans this has been postponed
> 
> Will try again soon!


guess i have to cancel my plane ticket......:cb


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

shaggy said:


> guess i have to cancel my plane ticket......:cb


Well if you are flying in I am sure we can still throw something together. The weather is just supposed to be horrible this weekend and most people are not around since it is the long weekend.....Chances are I will still be smoking though as long as it is not raining.....then I will be 5 min from home in my buddies garage where he has a 28" LCD tv and surround sound system


----------

